# Coping/panel sled



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Building this copy of a Ritter coping sled.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Surprised you don’t just buy it..


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> Surprised you don’t just buy it..


I'll have under $100 in it when I'm finished, and the Ritter doesn't have a side cylinder


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I’ve used both, can’t say it matters to me..

I just use a cheap one that has served me well...

I haven't made doors after gong to the furniture company almost 10 years ago..


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

The side cylinder was causing the part to lift/roll slightly, enough to cause a .005" or so varition in cope height. I redesigned with an additional outboard clamp.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Lookin good…


----------

